# Graphtec ce lite-50 screen not working



## Garry500 (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi All. I have a Graphtec CE lite-50. The screen is not responding at all. I have updated the firmware but still no joy. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

you should still be able to do what you need manually from studio

my cameo lost its screen awhile ago (made by graphtec and both studios are pretty much the same (they even have a beta silhouette studio you can use with the ce-lite 50's)
it has not affected me too much, just have to manually 0,0 the blade and hit cut


----------



## naattila (Nov 10, 2020)

Garry500 said:


> Hi All. I have a Graphtec CE lite-50. The screen is not responding at all. I have updated the firmware but still no joy. Has anyone else had this issue?


 You can visit my surgery to investigate hardware fault. I can provide Other machine, If it takes longer to repair.


----------

